# NSK dial indicator, needs some love?



## grhm (Jun 29, 2021)

I have an NSK dial indicator, and while I do not know exactly how old it is, it's certainly not new. Superficially, it seems to work, but at the end of the travel (near zero), the movement slows significantly (it even stopped before I started working it back and forth a few times). On top of that, there are two places in the travel where I can feel some sort of a "bump" or "ridge". There's no detectable dings in the shaft, and it doesn't look like the needle is skipping, so no broken teeth (I'm hoping).

The question is, is it worth sending this out to have it serviced? Is that a thing that actually happens? I claim no credentials as a machinist, but if this indicator is worth saving, I'd like to do it (or even pass it on to someone else who would, if it would be too expensive for me).


----------



## Steve-F (Jun 29, 2021)

It's usually just crud and junk on the indicator shafts, upper and lower. Try WD-40 on the shaft surfaces and see if it frees it up while moving it through the whole range. I have done this many times saved an otherwise bad indicator


----------



## Z2V (Jun 29, 2021)

You might also try cleaning it with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## projectnut (Jun 29, 2021)

I would try removing the back and cleaning it as suggested.  Over the years I've checked prices to repair indicators, calipers, and micrometers.  In every case the cost to repair has been around 70% of the cost of new.  Most of my measuring tools were either purchased used or bought new in the 1980's.  That being said none are so sacred that I'd spend that kind of money to repair a 40+ year old tool.  I have on occasion purchased used units for pennies on the dollar to use for donor parts.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 29, 2021)

I have one exactly like it, bought new in the 70s, used very little, it's never given any trouble and I've never opened it up but some lube might be all yours needs- maybe light oil like 3-in-1?
-Mark


----------



## bill stupak (Jun 29, 2021)

I've found lighter fluid (naptha) works very well on cleaning the inner workings of indicators.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 29, 2021)

Coleman fuel is naphtha also- I use it often for cleaning, it evaps faster than paint thinner


----------

